# Re: Best TT RS / TT Mod or Upgrade



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

So what's everyone's favourite mod or upgrade for their TT ? Remap, intake, wheels, tyres ???

Mines arriving next week and already planning upgrades !


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

If your coming from an M2 then you may well be disappointed with the drive, ex M4 owner recently changed to an RS

viewtopic.php?f=98&t=1725153


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Robertm66 said:


> So what's everyone's favourite mod or upgrade for their TT ? Remap, intake, wheels, tyres ???
> 
> Mines arriving next week and already planning upgrades !


Deffo coilovers, ARB and geo. My last TTRS had the same treatment and it was a better upgrade than the remap, exhaust or anything else.

Even BMW uprated the ARBs from the M4 to the M4 Comp Pack to improve the handling of the car.

And I mean no offence but after the media hype died off, the M2 is not such a good car it was just compared to the original M4 which was not that good and came last in every review, once the Comp Pack turned up the M2 was forgotten.

My M4 CP was a better drivers car on a dry day, my TTRS is a better alrounder, faster and better made.

As for being disappointed with coming from an M2 to a TTRS, I cannot see it. Terry is a massive fanboy and tries to constantly lean into the notion that M cars are better. There are four of us that have jumped from M4s in the last four weeks on M3Cutters, one bought an RS5, another bought an RS3 and I bought a TTRS and we all love them.

The fourth guy bought an M2 . . . It lasted two weeks before the owner sold it and bought another M4.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Now now Jas your coming over as the fanboy - nice big long winded edited posts

Your off your head or in denial if you feel the TTRS stock offers a better drive through steering feel etc than the M2 or M4 (which is so great you chopped it but let's not go there). It's faster for sure, not much is going to keep with it down a B road but coming from the M4 you felt the need to change the suspension to help sort the understeer/lack of steering feel-hence me posting your link to show what the guys first mod should be :roll:

I've told you before I've owned as many Audi's as Bmw's so there is no fanboy here. I don't remember ever saying the M2 was better than the M4 CP or not. This isn't cutters so your post isn't going to hold as much weight


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> Now now Jas your coming over as the fanboy - nice big long winded edited posts
> 
> Your off your head or in denial if you feel the TTRS stock offers a better drive through steering feel etc than the M2 or M4 (which is so great you chopped it but let's not go there). It's faster for sure, not much is going to keep with it down a B road but coming from the M4 you felt the need to change the suspension to help sort the understeer/lack of steering feel-hence me posting your link to show what the guys first mod should be :roll:
> 
> I've told you before I've owned as many Audi's as Bmw's so there is no fanboy here. I don't remember ever saying the M2 was better than the M4 CP or not. This isn't cutters so your post isn't going to hold as much weight


How many times do I need to point this out, my M4, my M4 CP were both modified as standard there was room for improvement.

Standard M4
Loads of front end feel but was wallowy on direction changes, all the steering feedback in the world means nothing if the car struggles to go in a straight line. I am guessing that's why BMW changed the front and rear anti roll bars, spring rates and diff mapping when they made the Comp Pack. So stock TTRS vs stock M4, the TTRS is the better car in every way accept the M4 had more front end bite and feedback but that's the only place it's better.

M4 Comp Pack
Much better front end communication than both the stock M4 and TTRS, better high speed weight transfer than the M4 and on par with TTRS, better traction than the standard M4 but not as good as the TTRS. 
Braking, TTRS wins hands down. 
Gearbox, they are equal. 
Engine noise, TTRS every time. 
Interior quality, TTRS wins ever time. 
Build quality, Audi wins hands down.

So the M4 is a near miss, all the reviews say it and as an ex-owner I agree. 
M4 Comp Pack, a better drivers car on a dry summers day. 
TTRS a better all rounder on everyday other than a dry summers day - do we have more days that are sunny and dry? NO!

Now on the basis I've deep experience with both the M4, M4 Comp Pack, MK2 TTRS and Mk3 TTRS, I think I'm in a better position to say which one is the better car.

You are basing your opinion on a TTS sorry, it's not a TTRS and I'm pretty sure you've not owned one. As for your knowledge of the drivability of the M4, you have none there and please don't try and tell me your M2 gives you enough insight as it's not even considered a proper M car by most M enthusiasts and owners.


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

I love my M2, it's a great car. However, although possibly the most balanced of the M cars (yes I've said it), it still gets a little exciting in the cold or in the wet. The tech and interior is also pretty poor and dull.

Apparently BMW's are the better drivers cars and Audi's are more clinical in their execution. however the performance of the AWD Audi TT RS is awesome and the overall design, quality and technology is in a different league to others.

However, they are all great cars and it's pretty much down to personal preference at the end of the day.

We're all pretty lucky to have any of them.

And the M2 is better than the M4 ! 

My other cars a VW Caravelle, so anything feel's exciting in comparison, although it is the 204 4motion version.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Please don't assume you know what I've driven or what I haven't.

First of all this isn't a BMW forum so I'm not for one second attempting to drive anyone to bmw. Most of the owners are diehards on here so no matter how good or bad the car actually is they will always own an Audi. Which is no bad thing.

Have you driven an M2? Or are you purely following the heard and saying it's not a proper M etc etc? If you want to debate bmws by all means Pm me and we can pick it up but I'll try and stick to Audi out here. Your quoting Penetator going for the RS3 - I don't see you referencing him close to pulling the trigger on an M2 but the deal didn't quite get there for him. As you know many M3/4 owners also [email protected] with the huge drop in value and Audi is now flavour of the month as an alternative. You chop cars regularly so I'll be interested to see how long you keep this.

You have taken my initial post in the wrong manner and I can see how as I should have said the 'initial drive'. All I was trying to do was show him what his first mod should be based on your experience so actually I was agreeing with you.

You do strike me as the type of guy who says that his car is the best whatever he owns and yet your trying to play the diplomatic card by quoting all the M4 wrongs and what it could have been- again on an Audi forum when no one cares (and that's not a dig - no one gives a [email protected] that I have an M2).

As an FYI I've driven a Mk3 RS and the interior is largely the same and it drove largely the same. For sure it's got stronger brakes and who can argue with the 2.5 5cyl engine. I almost went for one of the FL RS3's myself for that reason alone but I'm not going to lie and make out that it gives great feedback through the wheels out of the box and that's a large part of why I punted the TTS so quickly. Many on here are happy with going from A to B in all weathers, safely and quickly and from that point of view there is no contest the RS range wins hands down. It's just not for me I'm afraid I needed more even if that does mean I'm actually losing out in this crappy weather.

I didn't bother with the M3/4 considering all the negative chat from journos and even on the forums. So your right I can't comment and won't until I actually get an extended test drive in one which I plan to do at RIS time. I'm certainly not the type to let the lack of a bonnet bulge or 's' designated engine drive my buying decisions - I'm more interested in the drive which is why I guess I can come from the TTS interior and not have an issue with the BMW's.


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

As I said, they are all great cars and totally down to personal preference.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

Robertm66 said:


> I love my M2, it's a great car. However, although possibly the most balanced of the M cars (yes I've said it), it still gets a little exciting in the cold or in the wet. The tech and interior is also pretty poor and dull.
> 
> Apparently BMW's are the better drivers cars and Audi's are more clinical in their execution. however the performance of the AWD Audi TT RS is awesome and the overall design, quality and technology is in a different league to others.
> 
> ...


You will have Jas spitting his tea out with that comment :lol:

Yeah your right mate, I'm sure you will be happy with the RS and I would actually copy the suspension set up suggested from Jas and it's then going to be a real weapon.

I've got no real issue with the bmw interiors but there is no denying the TT was a nice place to sit. The one thing I will miss was being able to download the speed cameras into the sat nav and also the speed limit displays showing on the TT. BMW are pretty tight when it comes to that - although I guess I've won TPMS without having to go for an RS to get it on the Audi.

I also find the HK system in the beemer lacking compared to the B&O setup in the TT


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Had a M2 for four days, that was enough to know the chassis is brilliant but the rest of the car needs improving, the 1 series chassis was also amazing, had a deposit down on an M2 CSL when they were considering making one as I had a very famous M3 CSL. Only bought the M4 CP when someone at BMW confirmed the M2 CSL was not to be.

I too buy cars for the thrill of the drive and nearly all of my cars see the track so I can really explore their hidden depths.


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

TerryCTR said:


> Yeah your right mate, I'm sure you will be happy with the RS and I would actually copy the suspension set up suggested from Jas and it's then going to be a real weapon.


Spec'd the Mag ride, suspension upgrades may be an issue. I was going to have a modest remap (430bhp, 600nm) and secondary cat delete. Maybe a new intake for a bit of fun.


----------



## Robertm66 (Jan 4, 2018)

BlueMagic said:


> I too buy cars for the thrill of the drive and nearly all of my cars see the track so I can really explore their hidden depths.


How's the TT on the track ?


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

BlueMagic said:


> Had a M2 for four days, that was enough to know the chassis is brilliant but the rest of the car needs improving, the 1 series chassis was also amazing, had a deposit down on an M2 CSL when they were considering making one as I had a very famous M3 CSL. Only bought the M4 CP when someone at BMW confirmed the M2 CSL was not to be.
> 
> I too buy cars for the thrill of the drive and nearly all of my cars see the track so I can really explore their hidden depths.


I've not had it long enough to really say but I was in one this weekend with 410bhp and some suspension mods and that thing felt seriously quick as a passenger. The MPS4s also gripped really well but even the owner conceded they were soft as [email protected] when he put them on. CSL unfortunately halted for now but it will be interesting to see what they do with the CS/CP supposedly in April. The E46 CSL was one of the best ever built for point and squirt action down a B road.

I am genuinely interested in how your going to find this new set up and as mentioned before it's a shame I'm so far away as I wouldn't have minded a blast to see if it's sorted what I considered to be the issues in my TTS.



Robertm66 said:


> TerryCTR said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah your right mate, I'm sure you will be happy with the RS and I would actually copy the suspension set up suggested from Jas and it's then going to be a real weapon.
> ...


Don't KW do a variant where it basically accounts for deleting the Mag ride function - I'm sure I read that previously but it was perhaps Mk2 and 3 was in development.

I had no choice on the Mag ride with the TTS but If was was speccing the RS I'd now go without and give the KW's and arb a go.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

Robertm66 said:


> BlueMagic said:
> 
> 
> > I too buy cars for the thrill of the drive and nearly all of my cars see the track so I can really explore their hidden depths.
> ...


Will let you know once I've been to Centre Of Gravity to get it corner weighted.


----------



## BlueMagic (Feb 14, 2015)

TerryCTR said:


> Don't KW do a variant where it basically accounts for deleting the Mag ride function - I'm sure I read that previously but it was perhaps Mk2 and 3 was in development.
> 
> I had no choice on the Mag ride with the TTS but If was was speccing the RS I'd now go without and give the KW's and arb a go.


KW do a delete kit already for the MK 3 TTRS, I think the dampers on the magride are pretty stiff, so you could just get the MSS spring kit but £800 for springs is too high in my opinion, got my KWs for under £1500 and they are fully adjustable. The Bilsteins are about the same price, we have them on the wife's Golf R which is built on the same platform but they are harder riding, perfect for the Golf as it needed stiffening up significantly and has uprated ARBs, coilovers and next upgrade will be subframe locking bolts and an anti lift kit.

BTW the I would say the CSL is not a point and squirt car, it needs driving and finessing but when you get it right, it's the most rewarding car to drive out of everything I've owned and the only thing I regret selling.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I've known one other csl owner personally and they said the same thing in that they regretted selling it and they went on to own some nice supercars after that point.


----------

